# Syntaxfehler bei Token



## ShadowPrison (7. Mai 2008)

Wollte ein wenig mit GUI herum experimentieren und hab per Copy & Paste den Quellcode aus einem Buch übernommen:


```
package Testframe;

import java.awt.Frame;
import java.awt.Window;

public class AppWindow{

Window fenster  = new Window(new Frame());
fenster.setBackground(Color.red);
fenster.setBounds(100,100,200,200);
fenster.setVisible(true);

}
```

Bekomme aber diese Fehler ... :O




> Syntaxfehler bei Token "setBackground", Identifier wurde nach diesem Token erwartet
> Syntaxfehler bei Token ".", ... erwartet
> Syntaxfehler bei Token, falsch platzierte(s) Konstrukt(e)
> Syntaxfehler bei Token. Token müssen gelöscht werden.
> ...



Woran liegt das?

PS: Arbeite mit Eclipse, Compiler Version 6.0.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2008)

Es gibt da was, das nennt sich 'Methode'


----------



## Guest (7. Mai 2008)

Ahh danke. ^^


----------

